# Does anybody have experience with this weapon



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 1, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using this sword weapon in single or pairs?

Thank You

Chicago Green
Dragon   :asian:


----------



## Charles Mahan (Apr 1, 2003)

Try posting it in the Sword Like Object forum over at http://www.swordforum.com


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's a kan dao.  A lot of wushu artists use it.  If the pommel ring is heavy enough the heavy blade is well balanced.  It's attributed to northern shaolin arts and has a southern or sil lum counterpart called a nan dao.  It can be used as a single blade but looks a lot better as a double set for demonstrations.  I am not an expert on this blade (or any other for that matter)  but have seen them used in a few demos and have done a bit of research on martial arts weaponry in general.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Apr 22, 2003)

Hello

Yes that does help. 

Thank you very much for posting. I appreciate it.

Chicago Green
Dragon :asian:


----------



## moromoro (Apr 23, 2003)

i know of some schools in my area who practice with that weapon


----------



## Cthulhu (May 5, 2003)

I *like* it!  Gotta have one!

Cthulhu


----------

